# Saw this commercial for "finless" freind thought it was funny!



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

http://youtu.be/ELrZRru0UbQ


----------



## herder79 (Jul 28, 2013)

So lifelike. It's just like a real parakeet with seizures


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That family looks way too excited over a plastic toy :demented:


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You can put it in a cage or on your finger!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

All the noise without the fun. Lol.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

My grandparents got several birds like that (Goldfinch, Blue Bird, and... something else) one year for Christmas (we do presents Christmas Eve). I grew up with my Grandparents, and I remember walking down the stairs Christmas morning (it was like 2:00 AM) to get something from the kitchen. All the sudden I heard all these birds talking. It scared the :shock::blink::blueshake: out of me. I fell down the stairs, and started screaming. I woke up everyone staying there that night. That was probably 10 years ago, but they still have those birds and I still don't trustem. :lol:


----------

